# تحذير من اصطدام كويكب بالأرض



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الكويكب يقترب بسرعة من الأرض​
 أعلن مركز الفلك البريطاني أن علماء الفلك الأمريكيين حذروا من احتمال اصطدام كويكب بالأرض عام 2014.

وأوضح المركز المسؤول عن تحديد المخاطر الفلكية المحتملة أن العلماء الأمريكيين اكتشفوا أن كويكبا يقترب سريعا من الأرض ومن المحتمل أن يصطدم بها في 21 مارس/ آذار عام 2014، غير أنهم أشاروا إلى أن احتمال اصطدامه بالأرض لا يتعدى واحدا إلى 909 آلاف.

كما أكد العلماء أن المخاطر التي قد تنجم عن هذا الأصطدام ستقل عقب جمع مزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الكويكب.

 اهتمام ومتابعة

وتقول مراسلة بي بي سي للشؤون العلمية، كرستين ماك جورتي، إنه على الرغم من ضعف احتمال أن يصطدم هذا الكويكب بالأرض، إلا أنه يستحق الاهتمام والمتابعة بسبب سرعته وحجمه، حيث أفاد العلماء بأن حجمه يبلغ عشر حجم النيزك الذي يعتقد أنه أدى إلى انقراض الديناصورات قبل 65 مليون عام. أما سرعته فتبلغ نحو 20 ميل في الثانية.

وتقول ماك جورتي "إن اصطدام هذا الكويكب بالأرض قد يسفر عن تدمير قارة بأكملها."

ومن المقرر أن يقوم علماء الفلك على مدى الشهرين القادمين بمراقبة الكويكب الذي أطلق عليه اسم "2003 QQ 47". ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا ما خلاص خربت 

الارض

امتى نورح الملكوت بقى 

الواحد تعب  بس حد ينبهنى قبلها علشان اتناول اقبلها ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات هامه وغريبه 

ربنا يستر 

ميررررررسى كتير على الخبر والمعلومه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## جيلان (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> حيث أفاد العلماء بأن حجمه يبلغ عشر حجم النيزك الذي يعتقد أنه أدى إلى انقراض الديناصورات قبل 65 مليون عام. أما سرعته فتبلغ نحو 20 ميل في الثانية


 


*30:30:
ممكن يبعتوله حاجة تفجره قبل ما يوصل زى ما بيتعمل فى الظروف دى
ربنا يستر
ميرسى حبيبتى على الخبر الاسود :11azy:*


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

خبر جميل اخت كوكى
مشكورة انت ها تخلصي علينا
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## botros_22 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

العلماء يعملون على تغير مسار هذا الكويكب او تفجيرة

شكرا لكى
​


----------



## fouad78 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

المهم انو يخبط بعد كأس العالم لكرة القدم مش قبلو:spor2:
شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *يلا ما خلاص خربت
> 
> الارض
> 
> ...



كل واحد ليه معاد يا مرمر ابقى قوليلى انا كمان قبلها عشان اتناول معاكى
ميرسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه وغريبه
> 
> ربنا يستر
> 
> ...



ربنا يستر انشاء الله يا كوكو
ميرسىى ليك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *30:30:
> ممكن يبعتوله حاجة تفجره قبل ما يوصل زى ما بيتعمل فى الظروف دى
> ربنا يستر
> ميرسى حبيبتى على الخبر الاسود :11azy:*



قولى يارب يا حبى اكيد هما عاملين حسابهم
العفو يا روحى بكرة اجيبلك خبر ابيض​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> خبر جميل اخت كوكى
> مشكورة انت ها تخلصي علينا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> سلام المسيح​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انا الى قولت للكويكب يخبطنا ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا فندم
سلام المسيح معاك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> العلماء يعملون على تغير مسار هذا الكويكب او تفجيرة
> 
> شكرا لكى
> ​



اكيد عاملين حسابهم وراصدين الظاهره دى
ميرسى على المرور الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> المهم انو يخبط بعد كأس العالم لكرة القدم مش قبلو:spor2:
> شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​



شوفوا انتوا خايفين وتقولوا الى هتقضى علينا ههههههههههههههه
وغيرنا بيفكر فى كاس العالم والكورة ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد​


----------



## fouad78 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> شوفوا انتوا خايفين وتقولوا الى هتقضى علينا ههههههههههههههه
> وغيرنا بيفكر فى كاس العالم والكورة ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد​




على فكرة أن بكره الكورة وبحب الألعاب الفردية مثل التنس
بس كل زمايلي بيحبوا الكور والواضح انهم عملولي سحر
:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:
صلولي عشان يفك السحر​


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يستر كل حاجه كده بقت وحشه ربنا يستر وربنا يقوينا مرسى كتير على المعلومات


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ربنا يستر كل حاجه كده بقت وحشه ربنا يستر وربنا يقوينا مرسى كتير على المعلومات



ميرسى يا ميرنا
ماتقلقيش ربنا موجود​


----------



## رانا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> ربنا يبارك​



ميرسى يا رانا
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## monygirl (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى ياكوكى على الاخبار المقرحة دى مش عارفة اقوللك اية بصراحة بس انتى ملكيش دعوة اهو خبر من ضمن الحاجات الغريبة الى بنسمعها بس لو عرفتي ان فى حاجة حاتحصل زى دى تانى بلاش تقولى سيبها مفاجاة عشان احنا بتوع المفاجات السارة شكرا ليكى 

ياكوكىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## monygirl (27 نوفمبر 2008)

كوكى يعنى لو فى حقل الغام لسة موجود واحتمال ينفجر ولاحاجة قوليلنا بردة مفيش مشكلة اى كارثة يعنى ابقى ادينا اشارة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى كوكىىىىىى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عيونى ليكوا يا مونى هجيبلكوا الاخبار عشان تنتبهوا 
ميرسى ليكى يا مونى​


----------

